# The "I registered a new name, so I started this thread" thread.



## UNIX X11 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, welcome me back. Wee.


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 12, 2003)

I liked MaC hAcKeR better 

Speaking of which, admins: I have a new screen name I am using everywhere. Would you please please pretty please change my screen name here to aeromusek?


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 12, 2003)

Sigh... i tried contacting edX about a name change, never got a reply, so i just reregistered... maybe I can transfer my posts.
mac hacker seta bad rep... you know... 'mac hacker'... even tho i cant hack at all hehe.


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 12, 2003)

why the name change?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 12, 2003)

I want my name changed to mr. k.  Why did I put it in caps?
Oh, well, it's really not a big deal, so in the words of The Beatles:

"Let it be, let it be, let it be."

"Whisper words of wisdom, let it be."

*dundundunnndun*

"let it be let it be let it be, whisper words of wisdom, let it be."

"and when the night is cloudy..."

ok, that's enough!


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

And I want to be "Arden," not "arden."  But no response there either.  Maybe come December...

Since we're quoting great bands, "Welcome my son, welcome... to the machine.  Where have you been?  It's alright, we know where you've been."  (Pink Floyd, "Welcome to the Machine," Wish You Were Here.)


----------



## edX (Sep 13, 2003)

i do name changes once a year around xmas. that's about it. i actually was going to make an exception for machacker because i hate seeing that name on the board so much, but i lost track of his request in the midst of other things i'm dealing with. (sorry) the rest of you can wait. watch site discussion for the announcement around the end of nov, beginnning of dec.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 13, 2003)

Welcome 

Oh, and keep it up!


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *i do name changes once a year around xmas. that's about it. i actually was going to make an exception for machacker because i hate seeing that name on the board so much, but i lost track of his request in the midst of other things i'm dealing with. (sorry) the rest of you can wait. watch site discussion for the announcement around the end of nov, beginnning of dec. *


 Well, can you transfer the posts to this account from mac hacker? that would rock my socks 
and when to i get a custom user status?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 13, 2003)

Oh, that's cool edX!
2 months and then just a little...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 13, 2003)

After 10 or 20 total posts, mac ha.. unix.

Oh, by december maybe you'll want to be a Unix hacker.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *After 10 or 20 total posts, mac ha.. unix.
> 
> Oh, by december maybe you'll want to be a Unix hacker.  *


 hehehe, thanks


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 13, 2003)

It think it is 10 posts and 10 days that then you get the custom status


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _Oh, by december maybe you'll want to be a Unix hacker.  [/B]


 Edited your post...
no prolly not.
I can't hack anything... and I don't know UNIX!


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

And yet, UNIX is who you have become.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *And yet, UNIX is who you have become. *


 yes... and we may never know why... hehe


----------



## edX (Sep 13, 2003)

is that unix or eunichs? 

really, find a name with some real sense of identity and not some superficial 'coolness' and i might consider your requests before the end of the year. convince me you have come up with a name that relates to who you are and i'll see what i can do. 

nothing worse than wannabees and posers. 

ok there is, but still.....


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 13, 2003)

i dont know... I like this sig i made for UNIX X11... and photoshop is a BITCH. and theres no pretty machacker sig... hmm... i have a GTA sig... hmm...
I'll think about it.


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

Um, take out the (useless) ​ tags from your signature, Cow (I'm going to call you cow because you moo).

All I want for Christmasexcuse me, Hanukahis a capital "A."


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Um, take out the (useless) ​ tags from your signature, Cow (I'm going to call you cow because you moo).*


 hehe, im to lazy... maybe in 20 days 
and if you call me cow then you have to call Androo cat!


----------



## bobw (Sep 14, 2003)

Ed

Please change mine to edX


----------



## Androo (Sep 14, 2003)

yea my name used to be Androo52!
Now its Androo thanks to Ed! hurray!
Perhaps i should do a namechange? NAH!


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

No, I don't have to call Androo "Cat" because he's always been "Androo."  I can't call you Hacker anymore, and for some reason I don't like calling you "Unix," so it's Cow... or perhaps Eunich.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 15, 2003)

but but but...
Androo meows... like I moo...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2003)

Guys, guys. Resist. Be happy and funny and nice, and soon you will have again the yearly chance to change your username. Now be happy as you are.


----------

